# الوصايا العشر للرجال



## الانبا ونس (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*الوصايا العشر للرجال عارفة البنات هيموتونى:smil8: بس ما باليد حيلة هذا امر واقعى 1- الصبح وانت رايح على شغلك وهى نايمة تعمد اسقاط 
اى شيئ او خبط الباب بصوت عالى علشان تصحيها هى كمان
اشمعنى انت ؟ ولو حاولت ترجع تنام تانى قالها مادام صحيتى حضري الفطار بقى
2- اذا كنت بتتفرج على التلفزيون وهى عايزة تغير القناة قالها 
معلش الحلقة دى مهمة جدا واحد صحبى شافها
على القناة الفضائية وقالى ان الحلقة دى هى المسلسل كله
ولو كنت بتتفرج على ماتش كورة هيبقى الموضوع اسهل
كل ما حد من اللاعبين من اى فريق يمسك الكورة قالها معلش
ثوانى بقى انا حاسس ان الكورة دى جون حتى لو كان حارس
المرمى ماسك الكورة والماتش واقف لان فى واحد مصاب
ملاحظة : اغلب النساء ذو ثقافة كروية ضعيفة 
3- اصح يوم الجمعة بهمة ونشاط وجهز الافطار لزوجتك بس
متنساش انك تستخدم 15 طبق واكبر كمية من الملاعق
والشوك و 5 حلل من اللى عندكم فى المطبخ و 10 كوبيات 
لاعداد طبق بيض وسندوتش جبنة طبعا يراعى ترك اثار سمنة
على الارض مع ترك التلاجة مفتوحة وقشر البيض فى الحوض
4- فى عيد ميلادها زينلها تورتة عيد ميلادها بخمسين شمعة
ولو سألتك لية خمسين رغم ان عندها 15 سنة بس ؟ 
اتحجج بضعف الاضاءة فى البيت وانت بتبص على النجفة 
اللى عندكم اللى فيها 30 لمبة مع ابتسامة صفراء خفيفة
5 - لو عملة ريجيم اجرى على السوبر ماركت ومحلات الحلويات
واملى التلاجة شكولاتة وحلويات وجاتوهات يرعى
التجول وانت مستمتع بأكل الجاتوة امامها
6- متنساش رأيك فى طبيخها لو عاملة لحمة قالها حلو اوووى 
الفراخ دى ولو طبخة بامية جميلة اوى الملوخية دي ياحياتي
حطة عليها اية ؟؟ ولو عملة كيكة قالها انا بحب اشرب شاى مع البسكويت الحلو دة !!
7 - لو طلبت منك تنشر الهدوم قالها حاضر مع ابتسامة حانية
وبعد ما تخلص نشر الهدوم ادخل عليها وقولها انا نازل 
اجيب الهدوم اللى وقعت منى فى الشارع ولو سألتك هو اية اللى وقع ؟ 
اذكر لها كل هدومها اللى كانت مغسولة مع فردة شراب
من بتوعك علشان متبقاش مقصودة منك
8 - لو الزوجة قررت مسح الارضيات فى البيت حاول انك تروح
وتيجى على المناطق المبلولة متحجج بأنك محتاج تتصل
ضرورى بواحد صحبك ومرة عطشان ومرة تانية بتجيب الجرنال
ومفيش مانع انك تقول انك حاسس ان التليفون هيرن كمان شوية
9- لو كانت مشغولة فى نظافة البيت او مع الاولاد وطلبت منك تغسل كوبتين الشاى
بتوع الصبح الموجودين فى الحوض ارجعلها كمان دقيقة
من دخولك المطبخ وانت ماسك كوباية
من الاتنين وهى مكسورة واسألها فى براءة ارمى دى فين ؟؟
10- وانت قاعد تتفرج على التلفزيون وهى طالع عينها فى تنظيف البيت
وبعد ما تخلص وتيجى يدوبكك تقعد تستريح جنبك بصلها
وقولها حبيبتى معلش ممكن كوبية مية علشان ضهرى بيوجعنى*


خاص بــــــــــــــ  جروب ربنــــــ موجود ــــــــــــــا​


----------



## سيزار (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فين البنات انا عايزهم يقطعوكى ياختى

ههههههههههههههه

موضوع حلو


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (26 أكتوبر 2008)

يا فضيحتييييييييييييي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ده لو الكلام ده حصل معايا هتقروا اسمى فى مجلة الحوادث واسمه فى مجلة الوفيات بعد يومين من جوازنا هههههههههههههههههه 
كده برضو ؟؟؟ بدل ماتبقى معانا انضميتى لصف الردددداله  هههههههههههههههه
لأ بس بجد تحففففففففففففففه .. ميرسى كتيييييييييير ليكى يا قمر​


----------



## sedra (27 أكتوبر 2008)

حررام عليك 

شو هالنذالة و الشر

تنكس


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دى قمة الغلاسه 
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه ده انا يوم ماهيعمل معايا وصية واحدة منهم مش هيكمل حياته لحد ما ينفذ باقى الوصايا وانا هكون خلف الاسوار​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*تدة يا انبا ونس ماسى ماسى تيجى منك ​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههه 
ونعمه الوصايا 
مرسىىىىى يا الانبا ونس ​


----------



## بحبك يا رب (27 أكتوبر 2008)

هييييييييييية حعمل كدا 

لا ومش كدا وبس

  دا انا حجيب كل علتى بقى

 ونبهدلها الدنيا وكمان حنام واخد السرير كلة ليا غتاتة بس ربنا يستر عليا وانا نايم


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> فين البنات انا عايزهم يقطعوكى ياختى
> 
> ...



*لية كدا بدل ما تقول وراكى رجالة و متخفيش 

احنا هنقف للى يتشدد لك وبتاع تقوم 

انت الى تقول فين البنات 

مكنش العشم 

ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## christ my lord (27 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه لا وصايا مية مية *​


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

ميريام عادل قال:


> يا فضيحتييييييييييييي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ده لو الكلام ده حصل معايا هتقروا اسمى فى مجلة الحوادث واسمه فى مجلة الوفيات بعد يومين من جوازنا هههههههههههههههههه
> كده برضو ؟؟؟ بدل ماتبقى معانا انضميتى لصف الردددداله  هههههههههههههههه
> لأ بس بجد تحففففففففففففففه .. ميرسى كتيييييييييير ليكى يا قمر​



هههههههههههههههههه

لا ما انتى خليكى ذكية بردوا 

احلى حاجة فى المواضيع دى سيبى لى البيت وامشى

هيلوص و هيروح لك جرى عند بيت ابوكى

ولا مرحش مش مهم 

احنا بنهدى النفوس


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

sedra قال:


> حررام عليك
> 
> شو هالنذالة و الشر
> 
> تنكس



ههههههه

شكرا لوجودك  منورة الموضوع


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دى قمة الغلاسه
> ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى​



*كوكى يلا عقبال ما تتجوزى كدا و هبقى واوصية عليكى منخفيش 
30:

هقوم بالواجب*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه ده انا يوم ماهيعمل معايا وصية واحدة منهم مش هيكمل حياته لحد ما ينفذ باقى الوصايا وانا هكون خلف الاسوار​*



*لية بس سيبى لة البيت وروحى لابوكى احسن

:t30:*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *تدة يا انبا ونس ماسى ماسى تيجى منك ​*



ههههههه

منورة الموضوع يا سكر​


----------



## *malk (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اية ياونس ياحبيبتى مالك
انتى مع مين بالظبط
انا متهيالى الضغط على عليا لما قريت الكلام دى:act31:
مستنيينك على باب المنتدى ياحبيبتى :budo:


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> ونعمه الوصايا
> مرسىىىىى يا الانبا ونس ​



*ميرسى ليك ياكوكو دايما منورنى ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

بحبك يا رب قال:


> هييييييييييية حعمل كدا
> 
> لا ومش كدا وبس
> 
> ...



*طب ابقى قولى النتيجة يا ريت اوك 30:​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

christ my lord قال:


> *ههههههههههه لا وصايا مية مية *​



*ميرسى لمرورك ويلا فرجنى هتعمل اية ​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (27 أكتوبر 2008)

keky قال:


> اية ياونس ياحبيبتى مالك
> انتى مع مين بالظبط
> انا متهيالى الضغط على عليا لما قريت الكلام دى:act31:
> مستنيينك على باب المنتدى ياحبيبتى :budo:



*انا مع الى معاهم 

مع احنا الى ناس الى هما 

راحوا و جم 

الضغط طب كويس انه بيتحرك

مش مستقر فى مكانوا :t30:

:warning: و بعدين انا ورايا ناس ياكلوا الزلط ( فريق كورة يقطعوكى فاعقد على جنب يلا)) ومتعمليش دوشة

ههههههههههههههههه شكرا لمرورك ​*


----------

